# play store 3.7.11 apk from 4.1



## nize2beme (Jan 3, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Kang

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
here is the play store apk from 4.1 https://www.dropbox.com/s/kxzm3m3qung0sjo/Phonesky.apk


----------



## DroidXAce (Jun 17, 2012)

It version of Android 4.1 JB ?

EDIT : Thank you for added precision in the title of your topic .


----------

